# Rudy Saria Custom Rod



## Pumpkin Snatcher (May 4, 2015)

Has anybody heard of Rudy Saria Custom Rods. The rod has a mermaid by the handle and says rudy saria on it. Its around 8-9 ft long. Would make a nice cobia or king rod. I picked it up at a yard sale. Any value?


----------



## hxchip (Jul 6, 2009)

Nah, no value. You're better off just sending it to me.... :001_tongue:

Seriously though, I have no idea. Couldn't find any helpful info on a quick search.


----------



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

I know him......Probably the most untrustworthy person I know.....he stole a reel and rod from me and has spent a lot of time in jail.

hope that helps !!


----------

